# Bobcat Operator need in MN



## DCS MN

I need a bobcat operator in St. Louis Park to operate my S205.
Needs to be expieranced with a pusher, aux hyd plow, and bucket.
We work at night when it snows, no exceptions!!!
Please PM me with your phone number.
Thanks 
Brad


----------



## snowman55

take it someone didn't show last night?


----------



## DCS MN

No, just doesn't get it, we plow our lots the same way everytime! He seems to want to reinvent the wheel every time it snows. The last time he was loading the spreader he didn't have the pins in the bucket and of course the bucket fell off and bounced down the side of the truck.:realmad:
You can't fix stupid!
So I would like to replace him.


----------



## wizardsr

Wish I knew of someone, we work right in that area, but all the good one's I've found are running my equipment...


----------



## bucky12

DCS MN;976288 said:


> I need a bobcat operator in St. Louis Park to operate my S205.
> Needs to be expieranced with a pusher, aux hyd plow, and bucket.
> We work at night when it snows, no exceptions!!!
> Please PM me with your phone number.
> Thanks
> Brad


yes i can help i need wook i m a oper of corse alote of pep say that but im 50 been in the union and had my own bess but went under can t get help they what to work butttt


----------



## wizardsr

bucky12;1053130 said:


> yes i can help i need wook i m a oper of corse alote of pep say that but im 50 been in the union and had my own bess but went under can t get help they what to work butttt


You may want to retake 2nd grade spelling before filling out any more applications...


----------



## snocrete

wizardsr;1054176 said:


> You may want to retake 2nd grade spelling before filling out any more applications...


probably be a long drive from Mass to MN every storm also.


----------



## wizardsr

snocrete;1054283 said:


> probably be a long drive from Mass to MN every storm also.


His readin' must be as good as his spellin'...


----------



## 3311

wizardsr;1054176 said:


> You may want to retake 2nd grade spelling before filling out any more applications...


Apparently it's O.K in your mind to talk to anyone on this site like they are below you !!!


----------



## ajslands

wizardsr;1054176 said:


> You may want to retake 2nd grade spelling before filling out any more applications...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## wizardsr

3311;1054830 said:


> Apparently it's O.K in your mind to talk to anyone on this site like they are below you !!!


Well look who it is! My best buddy in the whole wide world!


----------



## 3311

I guess that's the way to make a new member feel welcome.


----------



## wizardsr

3311;1054836 said:


> I guess that's the way to make a new member feel welcome.


Hey, I learned from the best, just following your example!


----------



## DCS MN

Its ok, I had my two year old tell me what he ment to say. 
I don't know what he thinks i'm paying but I don't think its enough to cover the commute back and forth.


----------

